

Students build auto-tracking Nerf turret with Arduino and Kinect - theyCallMeSwift
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpQKaHzHaLQ

======
gailees
I was actually there for the hackathon and got to try this out. I couldn't
dodge a single bullet.

------
jonmarkgo
I always wanted to build one of these, never thought of using a Kinect for
some reason. I've tried doing it with Arduino and the CMUcam before but it's
fairly complex to implement that way.

------
sophiaedm
Do you have the contact information for Conor & Jacob? Someone from the press
should reach out to them and cover this story-- such a great hack!

------
wylie
Is there a link to the source code or blog post? Seems like this would be a
great starting point to build a game on.

~~~
moizk
Couldn't find the code but here's some more info:
[http://mhackswinter2014.challengepost.com/submissions/20138-...](http://mhackswinter2014.challengepost.com/submissions/20138-enough-
said)

------
syphen
Anyway I can get one of these for the project managers in my office?

------
elbuo8
that is freaking amazing.

